# Can You Appraise my Nigerian Dwarf Doe



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

This is Flat Rocks Bling Bling, she is a daughter of Flat Rocks Gem. I have raised goats for 10 years, I would just like to know what others thing of my animals. :wink:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Structurally your girls are very pretty! I don't raise dairy goats so I can't judge udders...  Love the colors.


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks! I don't own her mother, I wish I did! lol Bling appraised at 87 in 2008. I still thing she may have a little too much depth of body...


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Hey. Just wanted to tell you Blizzard (used to be named Cassanova) is doing really great. We'll be seeing his first kids next year.



You got a good doe there. Flat Rocks Gem is such a great sire, but you know that!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Very nice! You must be so proud! I can see that Blings udder has a definate improvement over her dam as far as the width and height of the escutcheon and she kept her dams teat size, not too bad at all for a FF. Nice and level, and deep bodied...her dams length could still show up as she matures.


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks! Glad to hear that he is doing good. I hope he gives you a bunch of blue-eyed does! Have you heard if John is doing good? I had him for almost two years, selling him was really hard because I got attached to him...


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

How about these girls? The broken Chamoisee, Flat Rocks Phox N' Sox, is one of the last few MCH Flat Rocks Fox Fire E offspring. And the broken buckskin, Flat Rocks Zillion-Heir is out of Flat Rocks Apparent Heir, who is out of MCH Flat Rocks Surprisee *D. I'm going to breed both of these girls to my buck, Flat Rocks Gem's Legacy, who is also obviously a Flat Rocks Gem son. He is the last picture. And his dam is Five Alarm Grace. Yes, I am expecting a lovely group of kids, and yes I know I am a Flat Rocks junkie... :leap: Lets face it, Sunni's stock rocks! She could take a trashy barnyard pet and just touch it and it would turn to gold! lol :ROFL:


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

Sorry accidentally clicked the submit button before loading all pics, and Bling is also bred to Legacy, nice line breeding there...  :doh:


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

Hey let me know what you think of the kidding scedule on my website for 2011, there are two schedules on there scroll down to the bottom one! I am so excited!! This will be the best kidding season I have had in 10 years!!! :stars: :wahoo: Click on the banner to get to my site. Thanks guys!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Boy, these goats sure have a lot of length in the body.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

her udder is a rather fabulous improvement over her dam's in teat placement, MSL, escutcheon, and her lateral attachments.

i'd like a higher wither, but . .i like her


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

SkyesRanch said:


> Thanks! Glad to hear that he is doing good. I hope he gives you a bunch of blue-eyed does! Have you heard if John is doing good? I had him for almost two years, selling him was really hard because I got attached to him...


Last I heard he's doing really good.  The owner is on this forum, wandering around here somewhere!


----------

